# What I thought was B+ Generic



## DLtoker (Jan 12, 2007)

Well, just for the hell of it I snapped a few shots of my head stash today. I always thought of it to be decent,even though everyone I shared it with said it was grrrrreat. Now that I see it in a close up it looks damn good. I guess what I'm getting at is my first grow better be better than this gosh darn it. 

Anyways, this is some reservation bud indoor and out.  Enjoy and tell me what you think.


----------



## Brouli (Jan 12, 2007)

niceeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## cyberquest (Jan 12, 2007)

i think............YOU NEED TO PASS THAT THIS WAY!......looks good man:aok:


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jan 13, 2007)

*Very nice, very nice indeed. I would smoke it quicker than you can say pack that bong.  *


----------



## newgreenthumb (Jan 13, 2007)

Puff puff pass dat! You ****ing up the rotation!  :48:


----------

